# A few more Cora pics



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Here she is, gorgeous wee thing 




























And finally, a photo where you can see both eyes :laugh: 










She looks so much bigger already and it's been less than a week since we met her. Hoping to squeeze another visit in next week if Mandy will put up with me


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh lovely update of Cora. 

Lovely markings. 

I have seen quite a few merle cockapoo photos now (mainly USA of course) with different eye colour...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH! She is so pretty!!!!!! What a gorgeous bunch of puppies Mandy! really beautiful. you are some very luck owners, and some even luckier puppies to be going to such lovely homes!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful Deborah xxxx I want to come boo hooo .... Will you take pics of them together if you get chance xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

when i took that last pic i nearly did a cartwheel lol been trying to get both eyes in for ages,she is so active trying to get a pic of her that isnt blurred as she legs it out of the room is near impossible xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh yes that would be lovely ... photos of Cora & Splodge together ahhhh

Enjoy your visit DebsH .. give MandyM a hug from all her forum buddies please xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wowee... What a gorgeous girl. Mandy, I'm sure you are oozing (bursting at the seams more like) with pride!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Debs you are welcome here anytime you want.Im still looking in to getting a professional photoshoot so would be fab if you could come along to that....pleeeeese


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh this just gets better and better .. photoshoot of puppies


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

jojo it will probably be utter chaos lol but i will give it a go xxx


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

She is just to die for!!!


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Karen, I'll do my best  It's harder than I thought to get a photo other than a blur of wee legs and waggy tails  If I remember I'll take my good camera 

Mandy - I'll have a look at other dates for the photoshoot. It might not be possible as my other half is away on business for a week from Sunday :cry2: so I'd need to get someone to take the kids. Will see what I can do


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

hey puppy chaos is always good lol ... 

Oh Mandy I am giggling here, as I can imagine a school photo style photo .. your two studs on the back row, 10 girls on the second row and then Pyper's pretty puppies in the front, and you shouting SIT, STAY .. yep best kind of chaos lol .. and lovely thing to give to puppy owners  and post on here of course .. don't forget us lot


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh yes these puppies do move .. and one good photo out of 20 attempts is good going lol


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Stunning Cora
Looking forward to lots more pictures


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> hey puppy chaos is always good lol ...
> 
> Oh Mandy I am giggling here, as I can imagine a school photo style photo .. your two studs on the back row, 10 girls on the second row and then Pyper's pretty puppies in the front, and you shouting SIT, STAY .. yep best kind of chaos lol .. and lovely thing to give to puppy owners  and post on here of course .. don't forget us lot



Jojo pmsl thats soooo funny x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhhh Cora is absolutely gorgeous - especially with the beautiful different coloured eyes - I've only seen it on huskies and collies before. I bet you can't wait till she's home x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

mandym said:


> Jojo pmsl thats soooo funny x


Oh Mandy that's a challenge ... so funny, school photo style for Mandy's pack and puppies ... hey maybe best to do a natural photo of the pups lol   

Saying that your photos or Splodge and Cora are beautiful Mandy, really nice photos, ha ha ha shall I type it .. oh yes .. You Have Really Nice Puppies MandyM, sorry I am so cheeky, but good fun.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh Mandy that's a challenge ... so funny, school photo style for Mandy's pack and puppies ... hey maybe best to do a natural photo of the pups lol
> 
> Saying that your photos or Splodge and Cora are beautiful Mandy, really nice photos, ha ha ha shall I type it .. oh yes .. You Have Really Nice Puppies MandyM, sorry I am so cheeky, but good fun.


Well thank you jojo its lovely of you to admire my pair of puppies lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yep certainly been said she's got a pair of beauties 
The school photographer used to go around with a comb and say cheeeeeese.
I'm so jealous just been looking at planes and trains and automobiles to be able to come up and see... Maybe if I set off now ill be there end of next week Lol could always hitch


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice pair  

Right I need some sleep, be back tomorrow for more of MandyMs puppy chat lol, and of course our Friday Night Fun   

Loving these fun and happy threads at the moment xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow Cora is a beauty, just like her brother! I would be walking these guys on a lock and chain, they will be the envy of everyone


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Cora is so unusual, I love the fact her eyes are different colours.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Cora is just *STUNNING*

:love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:

Cannot wait to watch her grow 

xxx


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Last few days till we bring Cora home! :whoo:

I have a few pics that Mandy sent me today - Cora likes to make sure we photograph her good side :laugh: She always faces the same way!







I can't believe we'll be bring her home on Friday! Be prepared for photo overload 

And this is just a short video from our visit last week


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

She is gorgeous!! There cannot be too many pictures of Cora!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous .... Her coat is soooo lovely and ever so subtle colour changes, she's a beauty.... Count down to Friday now ! Deb xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Its funny but the only time i seem to get a pic of cora when she stops for a pause,it only lasts a couple of seconds,blink and you miss it which i s why she is always in the same pose lol.Yes she is gorgeous,she is getting a wee chunker now and her coat is getting fluffier by the day xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

And her eyes are stunning, beautiful girlie xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love her - I want her!! Truly gorgeous!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love photo overload

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow Cora is such a beautiful little pup x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Tinman said:


> I love her - I want her!! Truly gorgeous!!


Tracey you are just down right greedy lol ... Your poor hubby


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Such a sweet girlie puppy


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww.... I love her too!!!!

Look at her eyes, and her eyelashes ....such a stunning girl

Just perfect 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous girl! Truely beautiful!


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow, what a unique looking beautiful puppy! I adore the name Cora too. Very cute!


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Gathering the last few bits and pieces together....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love all your bits and bobs Debs...how exciting. I can't wait to have my puppy spree on Saturday! Yay xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ps you have a great crate.. Ours only opens at the end and the top.. I like that's you've a side door too!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Debs looks to have 2 side doors Ruth that puppy is sooo a cut above lol .....I wish we could all have a puppy party xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Jealous.com of the crate with many doors!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes Miss Molly has 2 doors too ... Only the finest quality crates North of the Border   

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Cora looks to have three !!!!! She's a cut above your average poo x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Cora looks to have three !!!!! She's a cut above your average poo x


Oh REALLY??!! 

Here was me thinking we were special 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tempted!!!


----------

